# "In Dreams" by Yoda



## Yoda-BB (31 Jul 2013)

*Title:* In Dreams
*Tank Dimensions:* 40-45-40 cm
*Volume:* 72 Liters
*CO2:* Pressurized CO2 (2 bps)
 *Lighting:* ADA Aquasky 451 + PL 55 W * 2
 *Filter: *Super Jet Filter ES300
 *Substrate: *Power Snad M + Silica Sand + ADA Nile Sand
*Fauna:* Rasbora dorsiocellata Duncker / Yamato shrimp / Blue Shrimp


----------



## Ady34 (31 Jul 2013)

Very nice! 
Unusual rocks, what are they? Also what fertilisers regime are you using and is the co2 on 24/7 or timer please? 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Lee Sweeting (31 Jul 2013)

Looks great Yoda. Loving the scape


----------



## Eboeagles (31 Jul 2013)

Wow love it!


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Jul 2013)

Yes very nice, and nice to see some different hard-scape being used..... looks great planted up too


----------



## Yoda-BB (1 Aug 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Very nice!
> Unusual rocks, what are they? Also what fertilisers regime are you using and is the co2 on 24/7 or timer please?
> Cheerio
> Ady


Thank you...these are local rocks (Thailand) and can be found around waterfall area....don't really know what's it called. We use lots of liquid fertz that are made by our friend daily with his tank ...co2 is on 24/7.


Lee Sweeting said:


> Looks great Yoda. Loving the scape


 


Eboeagles said:


> Wow love it!


 


Gary Nelson said:


> Yes very nice, and nice to see some different hard-scape being used..... looks great planted up too


 
Thanks guys...have a nice day.


----------



## korakot (12 Nov 2013)

nice one Yoda.


----------



## dan4x4 (14 Nov 2013)

looks very nice


----------



## roadmaster (14 Nov 2013)

At first,,I thought the rock's to look like goat turd's  but end result is very pleasing.
Almost as pleasing as the song.."In dream's" by Roy Orbison.


----------



## darren636 (14 Nov 2013)

Liking the close-Ups. Its a miniature world


----------



## Oskar (18 Nov 2013)

beatutifull aquarium, congratulation


----------



## richard powell (23 Nov 2013)

Lovely aquarium bud


----------



## Daniel (20 Feb 2014)

Why have I only just seen this!!?! Fantastic scape, you've definitely got an eye for detail. Have you got a list of the plants?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenFish (21 Feb 2014)

Very nice scape! I like the way the foreground seamlessly blends in to the rest.....


----------



## flygja (21 Feb 2014)

This is one of the scapes where I look at the hardscape and think to myself... nah it ain't gonna work. No focal point, rocks too small, blah blah and then scroll down a few inches and I immediately stuff my face with humble pie. Looks super!! Lots of detail.


----------



## Antoni (21 Feb 2014)

Very nice and unusual scape! Great choice of plants and skilful trimming!


----------

